# 5 oz and some 4 oz thrown in storm sinkers



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

5 oz storm sinkers i have 29 of them and will throw in a couple 4 oz and 10 or so 3oz storm sinkers. $25 Hampton Va


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Catman is this shipped or picked up? I'm first if includes shipping to 27920 Buxton Is it paypal?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Shipping would be $11 more


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Pass for now.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

May be interested in all of them these the 4's 6's and 8's. Will send a pm


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Pm sent


----------

